# Me and my sausage



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very cute pictures


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Gosh he's growing.Lovely photos


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Adorable!! Buddy is doing his best to convince me on chocolate roan...


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Buddy just gets even more stunninggr8 pics


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Biscuit has got the same sausage toy but has bitten all the noses off the sausages  I thought it seemed pretty indestructable ... until it met Biscuit !!!

Very impressed that your stairs are not Buddy proofed - we've had to put up a stairgate to stop the beast from going upstairs. House is turning into Fort Knox to keep one step ahead of Biscuit  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys,yes he's tried to get up the stairs but only mangaged two steps then he fell opps!
Lozza yea def go down the roan route Buddy's coat is changing everyday its gorg!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fancy pictures Donna! He looks great, I can't believe he can't do the stairs though! We have a stairgate half way up to stop Izzy, my bathroom is on a mezzanine level and she sits at the gate when I'm in the bathroom waiting for me


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

We have a lower hall which has two steps which he flys up and down at top speed but i think the main stairs maybe look quite steep hence reason he hasnt tryed to get up there?
I wont mind him going up there so long as he's stopped his chewing stage so may have to dig out the old stair gate as he gets older.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Found a picture of our stairs ,they do look quite scary when your Buddy's height yikes!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

pic didn't post


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice house!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Biscuit has got the same sausage toy but has bitten all the noses off the sausages  I thought it seemed pretty indestructable ... until it met Biscuit !!!
> 
> Very impressed that your stairs are not Buddy proofed - we've had to put up a stairgate to stop the beast from going upstairs. House is turning into Fort Knox to keep one step ahead of Biscuit  Best wishes, Karen x


Hahaha, I was just wondering about the noses. Everyone was praising the saussages on here, so I bought some and they are great, but Cider bit the nose off straight away, so the other saussage had to loose their noses with my scissors as well


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ha ha...those blinking sausages get everywhere!!! Great pics of Buddy,yes he really is GORG! Pixie is being really ladylike with hers not a scratch on them( Too busy trashing my agapanthus in the garden) x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Ohh Buddy, is that his Zoolander look.  He looks so well and of course very beautiful xxxxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely photos Donna! I've got my string of sausages waiting at home for when we bring Basil home. Think Rufus might challenge him for ownership though!

Karen x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

love the look on his face,he almost looks guilty lol,he is getting so big too xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Like butter wouldn't melt . What a gorgeous brother Luna has!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is lovely, beautiful colouring - I love your stairs.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is a handsome boy!!!! Quite big too?? Perhaps he was the top dog in the litter, may account for his assertiveness 
He is lovely and you will have a wonderful pet, when he grows out of being a terror  x


----------

